# Bin neu hier



## marzor (21 Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Aufnahme. Auf eine gute Zeit !


----------



## Padderson (21 Mai 2018)

bin alt hier
Na dann welcome aboard und viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## Rolli (21 Mai 2018)

Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## General (21 Mai 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

